# newbee - option questions



## Gal-X (Jun 3, 2004)

hey all,

Tomorrow we pick up our new X-Trail (SE AWD)...so excited! Thanks for your insite on the vehicle so far, this has been very helpful! I will make sure we check some of the concerns when we pick it up.

some things.....

Rear spoiler - I know Alsterac asked about this. This was an option that was important for us. Up until today we were getting it until we found out that Nissan claims they are having problems with it. We foudn out the problem - Nissan Canada (head office) has quoted 1 hour installation for this and this is what the dealers are telling people. Ther service people are saying that it will take 5-6 hours to install (have not had formal training on installing them yet, so it is new to them). One of the service people we were talking to went to a seminar where another dealer had nothing but problems installing them, so some of the dealer are not installing at this time. They mentioned the roof rail is differnet lenghts on the SE vs LE and they will have to take to roof appart to install. We will get this done but I don't want our vehicle to be the test install. I am just worried that they are going to charge us 5-6 hours labour and not 1 hour labour originally quoted. Anyone hear anything diffent?

Roof rack - we are in the search for the aluminum roof rack with the front lights (at this point I can only find it in the UK, parts of Europe and Japan). I have e-mailed many locations around the world for prices on this. I will let you know if I hear anything. Please let me know if you know of anything. In the mean time we are having the roof fins installed (similar to the Pathfinder).

Power steering - I am used to "arm" steering (hee hee hee), so I have not had power steering in a long time. We did take it for a test drive and it drove real nice. It is a bit loose for me...can this be tightened?

I will let you know how things go and if I hear about any of the accessories we are looking into.

talk to you soon!


----------



## Gal-X (Jun 3, 2004)

*just go it.....*

well....

We just picked it up last night...all I can say is I LOVE IT! It drives like a dream, so smooth! They had the good tires on them (thanks for the note on that), the steering is perfect (I guess the vehicle we took for the test drive was a bit loose). An update on the the spoiler, they are installing one next week on someone else's vehicle and are going to let us know how it goes.

I will explore more and let you know the rest!

Oh....I forgot.... I LOVE the sunroof.

Have a super day!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS / FELICIDADES

Representing the Mexican X-Trail Owners (the only one here yet) I congratulate you for your bought..... The next is enjoy it a lot.

And Right, the sunroof is incredible


----------



## vento1 (May 10, 2004)

Just picked up our X-Trail in Athabaska Blue with VCD/TCS on June 3rd, have been enjoying it since. :jump: We also installed the sunroof deflector and the carpeted trunk mat.

Love the X-Trail, the steering seems to be good on our vehicle compared to the one we test drove which seemed a little light, could be the Dunlop tires on our vehicle which had a May 2004 production date when I checked the side door sill. 

Love the huge sunroof. Only negative with the large sunroof, is the wind noise when the sunroof is fully opened. Even with the sunroof deflector in place, we have some wind noise coming in that can be a little distracting.

As for the paper in the vent in front of the driver's steering wheel. When I questioned our salesman, he said that it was an excellent observation and he even noticed it. He said that this is normal as he showed me other X-Trail that they had and they all had it. In fact when my salesman saw it on other delivery, he even got a pair of tweezers and tried to pull it out, but it was in there tightly. His thinking is that the paper is to deflect the air to the side cup holders on the dash to keep the drinks cool/hot and this is Nissan's intent with the design. Makes sense to me now as I can't imagine Nissan leaving a piece of paper in our dash vents.

As for the sulphur smell, we have 60 km on ours and after parking it, we have noticed the smell too. I'm sure this will go away in time.

Also when arming the car, our horns doesn't beep. When I took delivery of the vehicle, my salesman tried also and couldn't make it work. Oh well no concern to me as I prefer not having the beep anyways.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 14, 2004)

For sure, the thing in the vent is not a paper. I believe it is a plastic.



vento1 said:


> Just picked up our X-Trail in Athabaska Blue with VCD/TCS on June 3rd, have been enjoying it since. :jump: We also installed the sunroof deflector and the carpeted trunk mat.
> 
> Love the X-Trail, the steering seems to be good on our vehicle compared to the one we test drove which seemed a little light, could be the Dunlop tires on our vehicle which had a May 2004 production date when I checked the side door sill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pattieanne (Jun 24, 2004)

*Hi*



Gal-X said:


> hey all,
> 
> Tomorrow we pick up our new X-Trail (SE AWD)...so excited! Thanks for your insite on the vehicle so far, this has been very helpful! I will make sure we check some of the concerns when we pick it up.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks I appreciate all of this info , can you tell me if 29,000 is reasonable for a SE AWD that is a manual transmission. One more question too, is the package worhtwhile that protects the paint and undercoating for $400.00. Thanks again


----------

